# need help with Stihl 031 AV saw



## woodburner (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi:

My saw id 21 years old and I can not find a copy of the service manual, that's why I'm asking for help.

I'm not getting any spark.

Stripped the saw down and replaced the spark plug wire. Still, no spark.

So, I guess my only choices are the coil or the ignition module.

I assume that the ignition module is under the flywheel wheel. But I've not pulled it yet. Is there a way to test the coil and or the ignition module without pulling the flywheel?

Also, I read the thread exchange entitled "Stihl 075 ign. trigger".

That exchange and pictures were very helpful!

Was the universal electronic ignition kit (1114 007 1012) that Ryan bought a Stihl product? Would it solve my problem if my coil is good? Does any one know how much that kit costs? 

Also would anyone know where to get a service manual for my saw? As I'm putting all this money into the saw, it might help if I got the manual (if possible), so that I stood a chance of knowing what I'm doing!

Thanks for your Help!!!


----------



## Farmboy (Dec 15, 2003)

woodburner,

Are you sure your saw has an electronic ignition? My old 031 had points and condensor. The condensor would fail every couple of years, and the ???? thing cost around 40 bucks. 
My dealer recommended that I convert the saw to electronic ignition, he put in some type of Stihl factor ignition module. The saw never ran right again, it reved very slowly, as if the ignition timing was way slow. To top it off, my dealer went out of business immediately after working on my saw. I got disgusted and bought a 272xp Husky. Never did know what the deal was with the ignition module, it must have been the wrong part for my saw, or maybe just installed incorrectly


----------



## Farmboy (Dec 15, 2003)

should have done a spell check, meant to say Stihl FACTORY ignition module.


----------



## woodburner (Dec 16, 2003)

Farmboy:

Thanks and do not worry about the spelling.

The name plate on the saw says it is "031 AV electronic". I assumed it has electronic ignition because the dealer pointed it out when I went into to get parts the last time.

But in the owners manual under "specs",it says it has "breaker controlled magneto ignition" and it also says to set the "breaker point gap at .014-.016".

So I guess I'm unsure what I really have. That's part of the reson I'm trying to get a the service manual. 

Also, my dealer wants to do the work on the saw. He said that Stihl changed the replacement parts assembley and that it was difficult to do the change out if you are not a professional. That's also why I thought it was something like the kit Ryan was working with.

Plus like what happened to you, I'm afraid the saw will not work very well if they or I make a major change out of the ignition system.

And to be honest I just spent 50 dollars on parts that I haven't installed yet. If I have to spend a another 100 to 200 dollars on this saw, I might be better off to cut my losses and apply all the money to a new saw. Other than my current problem, the saw ran fine but it is 21 years old.

I guess I need to pull the flywheel and see what I've got.

Any other suggestions? I'm still struggling to figure this all out.

Thanks Again.


----------



## victorytea (Dec 16, 2003)

Woodburner;
I have the original Stihl 031 AV manual- it's yours with your address. Paul


----------



## woodburner (Dec 16, 2003)

Paul:

Check your mail box on this site. Thanks...Mark


----------



## cbfarmall (Dec 16, 2003)

woodburner,

Before you pull the flywheel, check to see if you have the little access cover to the points. I don't have a saw in front of me, but I think the cover is held with a screw on the flywheel. No cover, no points. Not sure if elec. saw is set up with separate coil-trigger system. I think it is all one unit, which is why 031 elec. are hard to ressurrect. If separate you should be able to replace the trigger (which would be under flywheel) with the universal ignition. Review the 075 thread and this thread from over a month ago. 
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11547

I posted some schematics (provided by another poster) for installing the module.

If you decide to get rid of the 031, I might be interested.

Good luck and keep us posted, Chris B.


----------



## victorytea (Dec 16, 2003)

Woodburner;
Mine is the owner's , not the service manual. Very sorry for not reading your post better. I'm writing to let other member's of this forum know that you still need the "service manual". Someone has to have it. Paul


----------



## SAWFORD79 (Dec 16, 2003)

*PRICES*

I priced a 1114 007 1012 from a Stihl dealer it was $81.00
OUCH!!


----------



## stihltech (Dec 16, 2003)

*module*

Many of the aftermarket small engine suppliers have these modules now, usually less than 20 bucks. 
The one thing to remember is that you may have to switch the positive and negative wires on the module. The 031 coils have a reverse polarity.
Atom makes a replacement module for a bosch module. I believe it is yellow. If you can find an orange one, it will work also. 
Very dependable. I scarf the old ones when a saw wears out and re-use them. Not one failure yet. My luck with the Stihl module was not that good.


----------



## woodburner (Dec 17, 2003)

Paul, Chris B., SAWFORD79 and stihltech:

Guys: Thanks so much for help and suggestions.

I'm going out look at the saw again, then put some more wood in the furnace and study these diagrams. I'm sure I'll have some questions after that.

Also, a couple of you are shown as being from NYS. My wife and I grew up outside of Buffalo and moved out west in 79. Do the names of Wheatfield and or Tonawanda ring a bell with you?

Thanks...more to follow...Mark


----------



## Lumberjack (Dec 17, 2003)

Tonawanda 

I think that I saw that name on the 3/4 ton's 454.


Carl


----------



## woodburner (Dec 17, 2003)

Lumberjack:

When I was a kid there were a lot of car and steel plants in the Buffalo area. By the time I was in highschool, most of the steel plants had moved out/closed and some of the car plants too.

Chevy had (and I think still does) have a big engine plant on River road where the borders of Tonawanda and Buffalo meet.

Mark


----------



## woodburner (Dec 17, 2003)

Lumberjack:

When I was a kid there were a lot of car and steel plants in the Buffalo area. By the time I was in highschool, most of the steel plants had moved out/closed and some of the car plants too.

Chevy had (and I think still does) have a big engine plant on River road where the borders of Tonawanda and Buffalo meet.

Mark


----------



## woodburner (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi Guys:

I reviewed the information you sent me today plus the two threads and here’s where I'm at:

1) I did not see an access plate for points but I want to look again in daylight.

2) Regarding these Atomic (or Atom?) units, I tried one dealer locally that was still open tonight but no luck. He referred me to the Interent, where I looked without success for about an hour. When you say "aftermarket small engine suppliers", do you have any specific names I might try?

3) Also, I going to pull the flywheel to see what I have got in there. I'll let you know what I find.

Any other thoughts that you might have?

Thanks...Mark


----------



## glens (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey Mark.&nbsp; Enduring a spotty modem connection I quickly found <a href="http://www.atomindustries.com.au/ignition.html">Atom Electronic Ignition System</a> and a possible place to get them at <a href="http://www.bantasaw.com/products/">Banta Saw - Small Engine Parts and Accessories</a>.

Attached is page 3 of the "Electrical Ignition Parts" link on that page.

Glen


----------



## tree monkey (Dec 18, 2003)

if your saw has points you need a blue atom chip. ground white wire to coil mounting screw. fasten blue wire to switch wire and primary wire. mount under to fram.

i have atom chips for $11.00. used coils $25.00

715 286 2741 days 

later scott


----------



## woodburner (Dec 20, 2003)

Glen and Scott:

Thank you both for the information.

Also, with the information that Glen sent I found Aton's website, the address is:[email protected]

From the instructions at the Banta site, it appears that I can just cut the wite to the points and do not even have to remove them?

Is that right? Or should I remove the points and condenser? That is what several of the other people said to do.

Also, some of the folks said the location of the Atom device is important, other say it is not. Any thoughts on that?

I guess I do not understand how the Atom Module knows when to fire the plug? 

Also, I heard that Carquest might carry the Atom Modules. They have a couple stores locally. I'll give them a call.

Otherwise, Scott you can expect a call. 

Thanks...Mark


----------



## stihltech (Dec 20, 2003)

*atom*

The points and condensor can stay where they are, cut the wire and make sure you have enough. 
I have always used the tin bracket supplied with the module, trimmed it, and bent it over tho look like the Stihl bracket. Mount it to one screw on the coil and mount the module to the bracket. Careful not to run the module mounting screw into the coil. attach the coil primary wire and the switch wire to the module positive wire. Run it with the starter and fan housing off(no bar. It should start and accelerate crisply.
If it acts lazy, switch the positive and negative wires at the module. You have a reverse polarity coil. It should then accelerate correctly.
The saws tend to run better with the mosule. Some of the first modules seemed to have lazy acceleration(10 years ago), but that has been cured.
Works great on any Stihl with points I have used them on. They also have a module to replace the Bosch electrionic module(I believe it is yellow). The points module was brown. 
I estimate 30 to 40 saws so far, plus trimmers and other makes. No more points in this shop.


----------



## woodburner (Dec 20, 2003)

stihltech:

Thanks for the detailed response. I think I am beginning to understand this.

I really appreciate your help and that of the other folks who responded.

Interestingly enough, all but one of the dealers I spoke with out here, tell I just need to junk the saw as nothing can be done with because there are no parts.

The remaining dealer really won't give me much info but says he can fix it. But at cost that makes the purchase of a new saw the better way.

Finally, is it snowing in the Buffalo area yet? My mother is back and she is 75 years old. I worry about here a lot this time of year. I've been trying to get move out here with us for ten years. She seems a little more receptive lately, so maybe 2004 will be the year.

Thanks again...Mark


----------



## stihltech (Dec 20, 2003)

*snow*

Some snow, but no big storms yet. Buffalo has missed a lot of it. I used to live in the snow belt, but moving down the raos just 10 to 15 miles is like going south. Instead of plowing everyday, I have only cleaned out once. Maybe I can get some time to practice for next year and get the hotsaw ready ahead of time.


----------



## cancunking (May 9, 2010)

i have a 031av that did the same thing and i found out that it was the off switch wire that go over the motor it had rubed bair spots all over the wire i tape the wire and it was go to go. hop you find the same thing. Frankie


----------



## jdemaris (May 9, 2010)

woodburner said:


> Hi:
> 
> My saw id 21 years old and I can not find a copy of the service manual, that's why I'm asking for help.
> 
> I'm not getting any spark.



If it's an 031AV and NOT an 031AV Electronic, it has points and condensor. Probably all you need to do is clean and set the points and stick in a new condensor - and it will last for years. Have you tried?


----------

